# Pre-season Game Thread: Spurs @ Heat



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Due to time constraints, I won't make this all fancy and everything, but this is where we can talk about the game tonight. It will be televised on Fox Sports Southwest commercial free starting at 6:30PM, so I'm pumped. I'll have to TIVO it just so I can watch it.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

It's just a pre-season game, it doesn't need to be fancy.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i wont be able to watch it cause its not on nba pass and its not on nba tv... owell atleast its not a real gm. i predict a low scoring double digit win by the heat as none of the starters will be playing big min. and its an exebition in miami.
Heat 90
Spurs79Go Spurs GO


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

A little article from the Express News about the game today. Doesn't say much, but it applies to the game.


http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/basketball/nba/spurs/stories/MYSA101005.3D.spurs.8ab4f87.html



> Heat, Spurs play today, but looking down road
> Web Posted: 10/10/2005 12:00 AM CDT
> 
> Johnny Ludden
> ...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'll add a little bit of info:



Spurs Projected Rotation:


PG - Tony Parker, Beno Udrih, Nick Van Exel
SG - Manu Ginobili, Brent Barry
SF - Bruce Bowen, Michael Finley
PF - Tim Duncan, Robert Horry, Sean Marks
C - Nazr Mohammed, Francisco Oberto, Rasho Nesterovic

Fighting for a spot: Kyle Bailey, Sharrod Ford, Stephen Graham, Melvin Sanders, Jawad Williams



Heat Projected Rotation:


PG - Jason Williams, Gary Payton
SG - Dwyane Wade, Shandon Anderson, Dorell Wright 
SF - James Posey, Jason Kapono, Andre Emmett
PF - Udonis Haslem, Antoine Walker, Wayne Simien
C - Shaquille O'Neal, Alonzo Mourning, Michael Doleac


Fighting for a spot: Earl Barron, Kevin Braswell, Gerald Fitch, Darius Rice, Matt Walsh


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

parker is doing real poor and not haveing any confidence while i thought he would do good against willams. manu and ducan are doing great though. van exel for 3333333333!
Spurs 24
heat 12


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Spurs 34
heat 21
were doing great, and seems like were kicking it off real well. duncan already with 10pts 4 reb and manu with 8pts. oberto seems like pure energy thats fundalmentaly sound. parker is the only one worring me, little slow and is turning the ball over.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

wade with a half court shot wow


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Spurs 56
Heat 47

We let it go a little bit at the end. parker picked it up a it but still a little disapointing. other wise its the preseason and were beating the heat. Player of the half tim duncan


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

were starting to play like crap, were letting go of everything and were lacking energy


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

its a close gm but the starters are coming out and i dont think they will be back in, i would like to see parker penitrate more and our team to pass alittle bit more. brent barry as well as other bench players played well. Duncan player of the gm


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Boy am I pissed ****ing off. I had a night class at 6:00 PM, and I'm just now getting home. Turns out at my sister's house, who has normal cable, is getting the Spurs game on Fox Sports Southwest. Turns out at my house, in which we have Direct TV, is showing muther ****ing Poker.......freakin Poker. What in the bloody hell is that? Poker for crying out loud. Poker. Poker on a sports channel. Poker. It's not a sport, and it doesn't belong on a sports channel. Speaking of that, ESPN2 just got done showing ice skating, and now it's airing the freaking jump rope championships. Anyway, I wouldn't be so pissed off if I wouldn't have found out that my sister can get the game on FSN, but not us. Anywho, sorry for the rant, but things just sort of piled on right there. Poker, ice skating, jump roping....those really aren't things I personally tune to a freaking sports channel for.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Talked to Direct TV, turns out that they didn't want to show the Spurs game. Freaking great. My only hope is that NBATV re-airs it. Stupid Direct TV and their crappy service.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

That was an amazing game! And how bout them rookies? They were all very good, but Ford was just brilliant! I wouldn't mind having that fellow on the team.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

fun game to listen to....nobody really cares who wins and loses, but i'm glad we did get that last second victory....

hopefully we finish the season just like we start it


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> fun game to listen to....nobody really cares who wins and loses, but i'm glad we did get that last second victory....
> 
> hopefully we finish the season just like we start it


What do you mean? The season hasn't even started yet and you play Boston for your last game. I didn't see where you're going here.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ezealen said:


> What do you mean? The season hasn't even started yet and you play Boston for your last game. I didn't see where you're going here.


 Hopefully we end our season, beating the spurs at home, just like tonight, for the title...


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> fun game to listen to....nobody really cares who wins and loses, but i'm glad we did get that last second victory....
> 
> hopefully we finish the season just like we start it


Exactly only of D Wade buzzer beating shot for the ring. Instead of the rookie.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Hopefully we end our season, beating the spurs at home, just like tonight, for the title...


That's the post-season. Not the pre-season. And you must not have noticed that when the actual spurs were palying we were crushing you by as many as 17 points. If this was a Finals game we wouldn't have had a bunch of rookies (and Willy Wonka) playing down the stretch.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ezealen said:


> That's the post-season. Not the pre-season. And you must not have noticed that when the actual spurs were palying we were crushing you by as many as 17 points. If this was a Finals game we wouldn't have had a bunch of rookies (and Willy Wonka) playing down the stretch.


 true...but we would've still played Kevin Braswell, Darius Rice, Matt Walsh, etc. etc. etc.....nice excuse, but we both played bums...it's preseason...no reason to get pissy about a loss, it was a good game for both teams, everybody got to play and show themselves on the court...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> That's the post-season. Not the pre-season. And you must not have noticed that when the actual spurs were palying we were crushing you by as many as 17 points. If this was a Finals game we wouldn't have had a bunch of rookies (and Willy Wonka) playing down the stretch.



Settle down ezealen, settle down. Shaq_Diesel didn't have any bad intentions with his statement, so just relax. 


I didn't get to see the game, so I don't know what to say other than Direct TV can kiss my white ***. It's good to see Duncan had a double-double in only 24 minutes of play, but as a team the 19 TO's wssn't a good thing to see. Plus, I think there was only like 4-5 fastbreak points as well. Anywho, just the preseason, and from looking at the boxscore there wasn't anything major that happened.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Settle down ezealen, settle down. Shaq_Diesel didn't have any bad intentions with his statement, so just relax.
> 
> 
> I didn't get to see the game, so I don't know what to say other than Direct TV can kiss my white ***. It's good to see Duncan had a double-double in only 24 minutes of play, but as a team the 19 TO's wssn't a good thing to see. Plus, I think there was only like 4-5 fastbreak points as well. Anywho, just the preseason, and from looking at the boxscore there wasn't anything major that happened.


 Turnovers were bad for both teams, alot of rust in the 1st game, both teams have quite a few new players on the roster, and u got alot of young/deep, deep bench players on the floor. Nothin to be worried about....

Your starting 5 looked great, so I'd expect another big year from the Spurs.


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

i saw some highlights of the game off of nba.com, and boy was it great to see some basketball again....geez i missed it, btw has is really been 3 months since the ship?

oh well as for the game it was alittle weird seeing finley and NVE in a spurs uniform, but im sure i'll get used to it. i saw the one play where my boy ginobli did his thing, timmy looks nice and rested. And boy was that an awsome check that both organizations donated to teh red cross. as for miami, shaq and wade still look scary and like both are ready to do some damage this season, antoine looks like he wants to be part of something big.GL to miami

And i dont know about you guys but boy am i ready for another great season of SPURS basketball, WHOOP!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Why do ya'll think I was mad? I didn't say anything that might make ya'll think that...w/e though. I wasn't pissy about a loss either, Shaq_Diesel. Read my first post. I thought this was a freakin awesome pre-season game, but that's all it was, a pre-season game. And as for the first part of your post, when *our actual team* was playing *your actual team* we were destroying ya'll.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Can someone post the box score?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

supermati said:


> Can someone post the box score?



Miami 103, San Antonio 101


----------



## TMTTRIO (Mar 10, 2005)

It was a fun game for both teams and all I can say is I've really missed watching our guys play and Manu doing his highlights every night. I knew he was going to do at least one last night. By the way does anybody have a GIF of the steal that went into the behind the back pass fake into the basket?


----------

